# custom painted dslrs ?



## canon_kid (Sep 25, 2010)

i was thinking if I ever get a 1d mark ii  it would be cool to have it painted white whilte brown checkers on it or something unusual.

 is their any one that does stuff like this ? also how hard is it to change the "grip" stuff on these cameras ? just peal the old out and put the new in ?


----------

